

A History of the Sentence "Buffalo buffalo..." - sublemonic
http://www.cse.buffalo.edu/~rapaport/buffalobuffalo.html

======
barrkel
The thing I find most interesting about this is the lengths some academics
will go to get credit / citations for things as small as single sentences.

A somewhat interesting sentence, but not particularly original in the light of
the "Dogs dogs dog dog dogs" example.

